# wolf run trout release



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

does anybody know what time the trout release is at wolf run


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

basshunter, can't tell you exactly what time but they usually dump em in wolf run before monroe, so my guess would be between 8 and 10 am.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks flipnpitch gunna try to make it down..never cot a trout before


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

What days it on?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

They cancelled new Lexington today. Would not count on it just yet.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## p3260501 (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone been down? ODNR said they were gonna release em on Monday.


----------



## woba123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is the water up??


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

p3260501 said:


> Has anyone been down? ODNR said they were gonna release em on Monday.


Release them where monday?


sent from my HTC evo


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Still no report on Wolf Run? 
If I had to make a guess, I would say that the lake is probably still muddy. I used to fish there quite a bit when I lived closer. She gets stained pretty quick with all the runoff from the steep banks surrounding the lake. Plus the tributary runs in at the upper end of the lake where they release the trout. I've made several trips there to trout fish in the past only to find the lake muddy. You can still catch fish in those conditions, but be prepared.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i was at wolf run thursday for the trout release and the water was very muddy..visibilty was probaly only about 6 inches


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Still stained today. Low visibility. Water was anywhere from 44-48.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

these things always cracked me up. I'm no trout expert, but wouldn't it be more fun and sporting to let these fish get in the lake and get adjusted before people tried to catch them all up? hahaha. just always cracked me up. hahaha


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I never do the opening day. Today they acted like they did a week after the release last year. 

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Ive never fished opening day either, or opening week for that matter. It doesn't take long for those trout to move out into the middle of the lake and become pretty hard to catch, though.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Wonder how long they survive in there? With gas prices the way they are, that will probably be my only trip down there this spring.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's a secret, I've caught trout in Wolf Run in December, so they do hold over in the deepest part of the lake. I never had much luck catching them from shore after the first couple weeks of April. They have plenty of space to roam at WR, so they seem to move out into open water and feed on mayflies, midges, etc.
I hear you on the gas prices. I miss fishing there, but I don't want to drive an hour to find the lake looking like a cup of coffee.


----------

